# nexst stop - Vivaldi



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Cellos in G Minor, Voices of Music*

*The slow movement from Vivaldi's Concerto for two cellos in G Minor RV 531, with soloists William Skeen and Tanya Tomkins.
Performed on original instruments by the San Francisco Early Music ensemble Voices of Music. Live video from the Concerto Barocco Concert, 2011*

Vivaldi can be the best medisin for relaxing and stress down!

Youtube comments
*Exquisite again, indeed perfection, the grand master would be so pleased ! *thank you*

Mr. Skeen is playing an original five string cello from the baroque period.

I adore this....when and where are they performing? Does anyone know? Do they have a website? I want to see them!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi: Concerto for cello in A minor, RV 420 | Amandine Beyer*

*Vivaldi: Concerto for cello in A minor, RV 420

Gli Incogniti
Conducted by Amandine Beyer*

This is so lovely music! Very nice visual presentation, fine performance, and the sound is good


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi Winter - Mari Samuelsen*

*Winter Concert - Norway Mari Samuelsen - Violin
A. Vivaldi - Winter from Four Seasons*

Iam glad that I have found that Vivaldis music is much more than The seasons conserts. But I must admit that they are masterpieces

youtube comments

* i can't stop listening to her she is just perfect for my ears﻿

i'm high AF and this is beautiful i'm gona cry ﻿

Perfect marriage of sound and beauty visual *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi - The Four Seasons - Summer , Julia Fischer (HD)*

*Vivaldi's The Four Seasons from the National Botanical Gardens of Wales, Violin - Julia Fischer*

You have to turn up the sound a bit, but this is marvelous!
Nice outdor filming.

youtube comments

*Sometimes you just want to be a violin..﻿

Summer ... one of the four seasons of Vivaldi .... magnificent interpretation, full of vitality .... a delight. Thanks﻿

So passionate!! ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi - Gloria*

*NATIONAL CHAMBER CHOIR OF ARMENIA
Art director R. Mlkeyan

soprano M. Galoyan
soprano H. Harutyunova
mezzo-soprano N. Ananikyan

conductor R. Mlkeyan*

youtube comments

*Beautiful music of Vivaldi.....♥ ♪♫.•* ﻿

A beautiful "Gloria" from Armenia!

Baeutiful spiritually uplifting work... thanks Antonio!﻿*


----------

